# Winter's Coming Which Gloves



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Really I need something for 35 - 45 degrees......


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

That's two different gloves in my kit. The 40 degree mark is the difference maker. 

40-48 degrees I use these. Cheap and durable, some of the best gloves I own for that temp range. 

35-40 I use the Castelli Leggenda glove. Not bulky and plenty warm for those temps.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I tried four or five gloves last year. 

Gore gloves have really tight wrist openings that feel like damn tourniquets. had to return a pair of great fitting gloves because I didn't want to start snagging rubber threads for them to feel okay. I don't consider myself as having large wrists and other reviews of craft gloves have mentioned the same.

I kept only one set of gloves, the Castelli Legenda...not bulky and doesn't feel like a snow glove. Perfectly cut, great liner, but most of all warm and windproof without a ton of bulk. My hands are never hot in these, neutral would be a good way to describe it. I've done 2 hour rides in these @ 35-55F and they are just right. Hands can get clammy in the low 50's and the liner tends to stick a bit to clammy hands, but man! everything else about them makes these worthwhile in my opinion. These gloves are the one part of my bearable-temperature-winter-riding-kit and that has been super reliable. 

I wrote one of these reviews on back country: Castelli Leggenda Gloves - Winter | Backcountry.com


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

It's pretty variable depending on the weather, intensity of the ride and the individual's propensity to get cold hands. Generally, I wear fingerless down to 50, then similar long-fingered gloves into the 40s. In the low 40s it's relatively thin two-layer wind blocking gloves. Into the 30s it's similar gloves with some insulation. For the 35-45 range it would be the last I mentioned which are Cannondale, but it doesn't look like they're available anymore. Anyway, in all cases they're way less warm than what I'd wear just walking or being out in the cold and not riding.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

After seeing the two positive comments here on the Castelli Leggenda gloves I did a search on them. Found a pair in my XXL size on eBay for $30. Bought 'em


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I wear some winter snow shoveling type gloves I bought at Menards for $6. They work great. My hands are toasty. 

I also wear a ski mask thing I got from Menards for $3.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Those Leggenda sound and look very similar to the Cannondales I've been using on the coldest days. The Leggendas have padding, though it doesn't appear to be an egregious amount. I prefer none.


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

looigi said:


> It's pretty variable depending on the weather, intensity of the ride and the individual's propensity to get cold hands. Generally, I wear fingerless down to 50, then similar long
> 
> Couldn't agree more. My hands get cold pretty easily. Sounds like the Leggenda gloves may be a good choice. They received good user reviews on Competitive Cyclist.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I own the Castelli CW 3.1 winter gloves. They're good for trapping heat and blocking the wind. The one caveat is to watch the finger seams, because they might come undone.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The glove you choose matters, don't get me wrong, but equally important is the fit of them and wearing liners.
Fit shouldn't be to tight so as to allow circulation and so there can be some air between fingers and gloves and liners keep you hand dry and wet hands get cold no matter how good the gloves are. I usually bring two pairs of liners so I can switch to dry ones if the first gets soaked.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

Really cold days below freezing or cold 30 plus degrees days with wind, I use snowboard/ski gloves with around 40 grams of thinsulate.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

LuckyB said:


> Really cold days below freezing


Castelli Estremo Glove for me. So good. So very, very good.


----------

